
South Park has reportedly been banned in China after criticizing censorship - Reedx
https://www.businessinsider.com/south-park-removed-from-china-internet-report-says-2019-10
======
Reedx
Response from Trey and Matt:
[https://twitter.com/SouthPark/status/1181273539799736320](https://twitter.com/SouthPark/status/1181273539799736320)

~~~
dmix
National treasures those two.

------
dmix
I’m surprised it wasn’t already.

No fun in China allowed unless approved by local party officials first!

